# Mini-Split Recommendation



## DuMass

So, I’m thinking of installing a couple of cooling only mini-splits for the first and second floor in my own home and was wondering what brand you would recommend based primarily on your personal experience with the *service and repair aspect* of them?
I have installed several Sanyo systems in the past, which I thought were really decent, but have never actually been called on to service them, so not sure how easily repair parts can be obtained.
I’m also looking at Panasonic two-zone condenser units, but have heard they can be a service nightmare if and when things go bad.

I see Johnstone carries Fujitsu, but they are not a brand I am familiar with and am a little nervous that repair parts may be hard to come by in the future.

TKX


----------



## Yuri

Fujitsu work very well but their high end units use a DC inverter ECM compressor and the units need very specialized and factory trained techs to troubleshoot. I took a course on them.


----------



## DuMass

Thanks Yuri. That's kind of what I was afraid of. 
I'm just and indy, so don't have the resources to invest in factory training right now. 
I will most likely stick with as basic a system as I can, probably the Sanyo's that I'm already at least marginally familiar with.


----------



## beenthere

The Sanyo's work fine.

They also have inverter units.

Although. I would still recommend that you consider going with heat pumps.

Even if you don't like heat pumps for heating in general. 
You'll find on those mildly cool days where you want to take the chill out of the house. That they are far cheaper then using oil, gas, or straight electric.


----------



## DuMass

Thanks beenthere. I do heat with oil and actually just had my tank filled for the summer to the tune of 500.00 bucks, so am now considering the heat pump set up as well.
I hope I’m wrong, but with everything going on in the Gulf right now, I’m thinking I may be looking for something to offset the increasing cost of heating with oil this season.


----------



## beenthere

Strange thing is. Right now, in my area atleast. Gas prices are down again, since the spill started.

If you currently heat with hot air. You can make it into a dual fuel system.


----------



## call of duty 5

hey guys
i'm looking a video tutorial for HVAC can you help us...?
i need more knowledge about HVAC, for now i was start accept fixing air conditioning in my province here in Philippines so far still good but i was afraid when time a big trouble come. pls


----------



## gene2

We have tried most of the brands listed but we have come back to Mitsubishi for the reliability & availability of parts. You should go with heat pumps, you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## hardhatharriet

gene2 said:


> We have tried most of the brands listed but we have come back to Mitsubishi for the reliability & availability of parts. You should go with heat pumps, you will regret it if you don't.


Thanks for the insight -- I would not have thought about the heat pumps!


----------



## Michael Lawrence

*RE: Fujitsu*

That thing about the Fujitsu isn't 100% correct... The company really is fussy about wholesalers only selling to contractors, contractors doing their own installation, and EVERYTHING requiring certification, etc. 

That said, it's really only the Halcyons that require crazy hoops to be jumped through, but that's way more machine than you need for what you've stated. You would be fine using a base Fujitsu split and in fact it's probably one of the best splits out there.

Then again, I've heard little birdies talking about Mitsubishi rebranding Fujitsu's and selling them for little to no mark-up but without any of Fujitsu's paperwork/restrictions. But what do birds know?

Just my $0.02 anyways,
Michael


----------



## fliks

I have worked on 2 goodman heatpump mini splits and don't really like theirs.


----------



## HVAC Girl

We've been pleased with the LG line.


----------



## Juangesoto

*Daikin*

On Mini Split market existing same brand some really good other mmmm +/-. Personal I'm install and service for over 25 year, I recommend Daikin, Mitsubishi, Sanyo or fujitsu. on troubleshoot, the best unit w document and technical assit. Daikin. All the brand have different category, but I look for the quiet, Hiefficiency, Hi- technology & most experience factory, Daikin


----------

